# Did Noah know Abram?



## jimk

I hope this fits into this forum...we're studying Genesis in my Bible class and this question came up....I think I know the answer but wondered if any others have researched this....from the Bible, of course.


----------



## PMD

I believe that Noah preceeded Abram by about twelve generations.


----------



## jimk

This was an interesting question to me. When I started digging into ages, Noah lived to be 950 years old and died about 350 years after the flood(Genesis 9:28). When I add up all the ages given in Genesis 11:10-26, I come up with Abram(later Abraham) being born 292 years after the flood. That gives an overlap of about 58 years.


----------



## jimk

Here's what I can determine...in Genesis 11:26...Terah lived seventy years and begot Abram. If I count this 70 years plus all of the other times given in Gen 11:10 - 25, then it appears that Abram and Noah were alive at the same time and Noah would have died when Abram was 58 years old.

There is further refinement...in Gen 11:32 Terah(the father of Abram) died in Haran at the age of 205 years. In Gen 12:4 Abram departed Haran at the age of 75 (after Terah's death)...so he would have been born 75 years earlier when Terah was 130 years old. That puts the birth of Abram just 2 years after the death of Noah.

It is possible that Abram could have received first hand information about the flood from Seth, a son of Noah that was on the ark. Abram was of the line of Seth, 9 generations later.

So, they came close to being alive on earth at the same time....but, I believe that Abram was born 2 years after Noah's death.


----------



## Reel Time

Jimk, check out this link. Makes my head spin.

http://www.thesignpost.org/noah-gph.html


----------



## jimk

Reel Time, that's great information...and it comes up with the same answer I did on the first pass...that Abraham was 58-60 years old when Noah died. That can't be right, though...Gen 11:32 and 12:4 really pinpoint Abraham's age as 75 when his father Terah dies at 205. That means Abraham was born when Terah was about 130 years old...and Noah then died 2 years before his birth. I'm trying to work this from the Bible and then look for affirmation.


----------



## ComeFrom?

I heard something about the long lives became short after the flood as the flood introduced disase and sickness causing lives to last more along the lines of 70 years.

The question I have is, and I have accepted Moses wrote much of the OT because my dear friend Dr. Michael Davis told me so, was did Moses have a first line info source on the stories Noah brought with him or did Moses know Noah personally...or was there some other communication link between the two? Or Versa Vise? Coo-Coo! Coo-Coo! ComeFrom?


----------



## jimk

Hi ComeFrom?
Moses, imo, had the information from God Himself because the flood was way before Moses' time. Information about the flood was also passed down from generation to generation.

Lives were shortened after the flood and I don't know the reason...we'll just have to ask when we get ot Heaven.

For me, it's important to know that Abraham had eyewitness accounts available to him about the flood from Seth, who was alive at the same time as Abraham. Seth was a son of Noah; was on the ark; and Abraham was a descendent of Seth.

Thanks ComeFrom for your diligence in your Daily Manna postings...our contentment to wait on a promise from God is a way that we show our faith...and it will be credited to you as righteousness, just as in Abraham's day.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Thanks. The Lord has been giving me alot lately. Sandra and I are among over 400 former Churchill H.S. students in San Antonio from the class of 1970. The 40 year reunion party is going to be in Oct. Sandra and I have talked and talked since January. Sandra and I go way back to the dancing days of our youth.

The Lord has given us both instructions as He has given each of us to the other. We are getting married this summer. It's as if we knew we were meant to be and this was going to happen somehow. After 40 years, who would have known a Classmates. com and Facebook.com websites would be the way we refound each other? Good thread. CF?


----------



## Hookdog02

Genesis is very confusing to me. Does any one have any theories concerning whether or not God may have created other humans at the same time as Adam and Eve? After reading Genesis 4:13-17, I was left thinking, if the world consisted of Adam, Eve, Cain, and Able; then why would Cain be afraid that someone would kill him? Or how was he able to find a wife? Not trying to hijack or stir the pot. I just saw that jimk was studying Genesis, and thought he could help me with this question.


----------



## capn_billl

Good question. There are a couple of explanations. I'm not a Bible expert though. 1 that comes to mind that in 900+ years of life they had more than 2 kids. 2. They were kicked out of Eden, but there were others that never were from Eden.


----------



## jimk

I'm not a bible expert either...just looking to put things in context. I believe the world was populated from Adam & Eve and brothers married sisters and sibling rivalry existed. At the time of the flood, about 1700 years later, there could have been a couple of billion people on the earth. The flood wiped out everything except the ark, and the population started all over again...from 8 people on the ark, the earth now has close to 7 billion people....a reasonable growth in the approximate 4,000 years.

Even at the time of Abraham...he married his half sister Sarai(Sarah)...same father but different mother. 

There are many skeptics about the bible...but I believe it to be true. Case in point...."if there really was a flood, where did all the water go?" You can check wikepedia and find that if the earth was level, there is enough water to cover the entire earth to a depth of 1.7 miles, about 9,000 feet.


----------



## ComeFrom?

I don't want to fan the flames but speaking of Abraham and Sara...I heard that when Abraham and the slave girl conceived and she had Ishmiel (SP?) that Ishmiel became the father of all of the non-jewish nations around today. Iraq, Iran, Turks, Afganies, Pakastanies, etc. etc. and that being part of why so many over there hate jews. Which would make them all little bastages...so to speak.

Here another one. I met a co-worker who was (is) deep into Christianity, loves Christ, tithes a specific percentage of his income, raised his children in Sunday school and church, etc., etc. Fine. He will also tell you that the earth is no older the a couple thousand years old and there were no such things as dinosaurs. I always wanted to tell him he needed to either stop taking drugs, start taking drugs or change his prescription. CF?


----------



## LarryG

jimk said:


> Hi ComeFrom?
> Moses, imo, had the information from God Himself because the flood was way before Moses' time. Information about the flood was also passed down from generation to generation.
> 
> Lives were shortened after the flood and I don't know the reason...we'll just have to ask when we get ot Heaven.
> 
> For me, it's important to know that Abraham had eyewitness accounts available to him about the flood from Seth, who was alive at the same time as Abraham. Seth was a son of Noah; was on the ark; and Abraham was a descendent of Seth.
> 
> Thanks ComeFrom for your diligence in your Daily Manna postings...our contentment to wait on a promise from God is a way that we show our faith...and it will be credited to you as righteousness, just as in Abraham's day.


Seth was long dead during Abraham's day. Abraham was approx. 7 generations after the flood and only 8 people survived that flood and one of them was not Seth. The males were Noah and his sons Shem, Ham, and Japeth.


----------



## jimk

Larry G...you're right. I meant to say Shem, through whose line Abram came to be.


----------



## randyrandy

Seth, to me is an interesting character. I often wonder what his take on it all was. his parents screwed up (death and damnation) his oldest brother murdered his next older brother. He was the first to get old and die, though no fault of his own (at least none mentioned. I'd certainly like to know his private thoughts.

Oh, yes, I think Noah and Abram were alive at the same time plus or minus a couple of years, but they probably lived in defferent locations. No cell phones or mass transit, so if they were alove together, they probably didn't know each other personally.


----------

